# Verizon DSL connection problems



## clip10590 (Feb 18, 2006)

hey guys i am new here and i saw that you guys are very helpful. A little before christmas I got verizon dsl. they gave me a Westell MODEL 6100. recently my modem will just like reset itself and it will shut off for about 30 seconds then come back on. the power/ethernet/DSL lights keep running but the internet light shuts off and then it will reset in a couple of seconds. Now this happens everyonce and a while and it pisses me off because i do gaming and it will just shut off so i will be kicked for a minute then i get back on but it is very annoying. and the other day it really ****ing pissed me off wen it just kept reseting itself constantly like i couldn't even play it just kept reseting every 10 minutes. but nows it back to normal and i was just wonder if somebody can pls tell me how to stop my modem from reseting or watever the hell its doing.

And also i already tried having them send me a new modem but it still does it.

Please post back and help mme fix this problem,

Clip


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have two possibilities. Since it seems it has to be either the modem, house wiring, or Verizon's network, let's run down the options.

Modem replaced, that's not the issue.

Verison's network, you'll have to call Verizon, they're the only ones that can help you there.

Interior wiring? This is my RX for those issues. Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## clip10590 (Feb 18, 2006)

well i have 3 levels of my house basement normal and top 9 phones throughout the house and 1 fax so i cant do the wiring thing

i called them a bunch of times and they always tell me the same thing rset the modem over and over again so i stoped calling

but y wud the wiring cause the internet to reset???


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

DSL shares the wiring for your house phones. Any impairment with the wiring in the house can cause problems with the DSL service. Most common problem is with 60 Hz line hum caused by bad wiring/jack/or telephone device. 

If you have any sort of hum on your phone line, this needs to be corrected. Problems are usually in the house, but sometimes can be with the telco drop. A DSL splitter is probably the best way to go, however, not always practical. 

The other possibility is you might be saturating the DSL link while gaming, causing latency and buffer overflows. This might cause equipment to reset.
Does your problem only occur while gaming?

The other problem may be with your PC. 
What are your machine specs? 
Is it possible that when gaming, your PC cannot keep the PPPoE software running? 

JamesO


----------



## clip10590 (Feb 18, 2006)

o my pc can keep up with gaming 
AMD 64 4000+
6800 GT
1 GIG OF RAM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The fact that you have 9 phone instruments in your house means you also have 9 filters, and the resultant wiring and attenuation of the filters and the extra wiring can indeed degrade DSL connections.

I think you perhaps don't understand my wiring fix. You actually only need to run one wire, directly from the telco service entrance to the DSL modem. You then use the filtered port on the splitter to connect all the other phone wiring for the other phones. Since they're all on one line when they get to the service entrance, it's only one connection.


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

Follow the instruction on the last post about installing a filter at the Telco entrance, (knows as the NID [Network Interface Device]). If the DSL signal drops too low, your modem needs to reconnect. This is likely the problem. Also, EM (Electro Mangetic) interference can be an issue. Do not put the modem directly next to the monitor or other device with an EM field. Make sure you are not using an extension on the phone cord (RJ11) connecting the modem to the phone jack and that the modem is not connected through a splitter or surge protector. All this will help with your DSL connection.
Finally, check the speed of your connection when the problem is occuring at
verizon.net/infospeed


----------

